# Leadtek GeForce GTX 285 1024 MB



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2009)

NVIDIA's latest addition to their graphics card lineup is based around the 55 nanometer GT200b. The new card offers more performance, consumes less power and is quieter than the previous model. Yet these improvements cost you a premium of about $70 over the GTX 280. Is that price justified?

*Show full review*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 20, 2009)

It wasn't meant to kill the 280, amazed it does take over the 9800GX2 in some games, it draws 3 watts less power at maximum load it seems from the 280. I think however the cards price should be less than the 280 because it doesn't constitute a major boost in performance, but then again I guess the 285 will replace the 280 as of manufacturing for the next 6 months its out.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice OC potential on this card.  I don't understand the pricing though.  How can this be $400 and the GTX 295 be $500


----------



## Weer (Jan 20, 2009)

This card is obviously not the one nVidia is wanting to show with the GT200b core. Why didn't you review the GTX 295 and make it the primary subject of the review?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, only 1% slower than the HD4870x2 at stock clocks...very nice.

I don't think the price is really that bad, they are already going for $380 on newegg with GRID and 3DMark Vantage, and the closest HD4870x2 is $50 more, and the price is only bound to drop over the next few weeks as the hype dies down.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2009)

Weer said:


> This card is obviously not the one nVidia is wanting to show with the GT200b core. Why didn't you review the GTX 295 and make it the primary subject of the review?



gtx 295 review very soon


----------



## Weer (Jan 20, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> gtx 295 review very soon



Oh wow! My wish (as seen in my post) come true! 

I love 'ya, W1z. Won't buy a 295 without the full TPU review.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, I wasn't even going to step-up to the GTX285 before a full review from W1z.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2009)

Two six pins? Freakin nice. I will probably step up to a 285. I just wish they kept the back play  I guess they did that because they moved all the ram to the front of the card huh?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 20, 2009)

The back plate was no longer necessary because of all the memory being on the front of the card.  Cost savings was key with the GT200b, so every little bit helps.  No point including a useless backplate that only serves to increase the costs.

However, there is talk on the eVGA forums about eVGA releasing a seperate backplate add-on for their cards, of course I'm sure they'll charge an arm and a leg for it, and it will only be available through their store...


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry if I miss read it, but on the OC page, the memory clocks you said you reached do not match that shown by GPU-Z.







Great review otherwise, looking forward to the GTX 295.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2009)

nice find .. forgot to edit the memory mhz text  got too excited with calculating the percentages for both core and mem


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> gtx 295 review very soon



why is it in the charts aready lol  noticed it yesterday


----------



## 97sslude (Jan 20, 2009)

It's a great card but for those that already have a 280 there's really no point upgrading for a couple of more frames. Now the gtx 295 on the other hand....


----------



## btarunr (Jan 21, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The back plate was no longer necessary because of all the memory being on the front of the card.  Cost savings was key with the GT200b, so every little bit helps.  No point including a useless backplate that only serves to increase the costs.



I agree. The 8800 Ultra had no backplate, yet it was a good-looking card.


----------



## PuMA (Jan 21, 2009)

nice review, when are u going to invest in new games and 3dmark vantage??


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, excellent review again Wiz.  I'm surprised to see such good results.  Wonder what a SLI offering could bring.


----------



## Darkrealms (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks W1zz!  Great review.


Wow!  That thing really hammers the 4870x2's.  I'm kinda suprised its also so close to the GTX295, granted I understand thats the 260x2 but still.   Probably won't run out and buy it but its still pretty impressive on the charts, especially for just a die shrink (well pretty much, lol).


----------



## raptori (Jan 23, 2009)

nice review and nice card but don't you think that games list need to be updated cause I'm sure that who own this card won't use it to play the game list provided in TPU review ..... after all it's only a suggestion ...... thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2009)

raptori said:


> nice review and nice card but don't you think that games list need to be updated cause I'm sure that who own this card won't use it to play the game list provided in TPU review ..... after all it's only a suggestion ...... thanks.



new vga review platform will have newer games, but i wont add games that dont have any kind of benchmark mode. manual fraps running for like 10 cards @ 4 resolutions kinda sucks

edit: it's 23 cards x 4 resolutions x 18 benchmarks = 1656 "scores" in this review


----------



## OBR (Jan 24, 2009)

This test is about nothing ... totally shit

Dual Core very very underscore 4870 X2, resolution 1024x768? Fot today cards? 
Where is 2560x1600, this test is only for children ... learn on real wesites how are GFX review made.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 24, 2009)

OBR said:


> This test is about nothing ... totally shit
> 
> Dual Core very very underscore 4870 X2, resolution 1024x768? Fot today cards?
> Where is 2560x1600, this test is only for children ... learn on real wesites how are GFX review made.



So your graphic card review wesite does 2650x1600 tests? Where can I find this wesite? Is it fot all cards? Learn how to spell genius...

Nice review by the way.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 24, 2009)

OBR said:


> This test is about nothing ... totally shit
> 
> Dual Core very very underscore 4870 X2, resolution 1024x768? Fot today cards?
> Where is 2560x1600, this test is only for children ... learn on real wesites how are GFX review made.



give me money for a 2560x1600 screen. future reviews will be conducted on a core i7 btw .. setting up the machine right now


----------



## Weer (Jan 24, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> give me money for a 2560x1600 screen. future reviews will be conducted on a core i7 btw .. setting up the machine right now



You should get a 3007WFP-HC refurbished from Dell! Last day to use the 15% off coupon for a total of around 650$.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 24, 2009)

OBR said:


> This test is about nothing ... totally shit
> 
> Dual Core very very underscore 4870 X2, resolution 1024x768? Fot today cards?
> Where is 2560x1600, this test is only for children ... learn on real wesites how are GFX review made.



not everyone has a monitor that produces that resolution, Most gamers are in the 1280x1024-1600x1200/ 1280x800-1680x1050 arena, also to criticize the tester of the boards, id love to see you try and conduct a review as indepth as Wizzards, Also his reviews are the most unbiased ive seen vs other websites.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 24, 2009)

Weer said:


> You should get a 3007WFP-HC refurbished from Dell! Last day to use the 15% off coupon for a total of around 650$.



contrary to what most people believe i do not live in the US... no such offers at dell germany


----------



## Darkrealms (Jan 25, 2009)

OBR said:


> This test is about nothing ... totally shit
> 
> Dual Core very very underscore 4870 X2, resolution 1024x768? Fot today cards?
> Where is 2560x1600, this test is only for children ... learn on real wesites how are GFX review made.


Unless you can show that you are better/can do a better job, go away.
W1zz does an excellent job with reviews.  He takes meaningfull criticism to heart and improves when someone makes a suggestion.  You have provided no positive criticism and have added nothing meaning full to this discussion.

(_see my prior post for topic relevent content_)


----------



## Weer (Jan 25, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> contrary to what most people believe i do not live in the US... no such offers at dell germany



God damn it, how could I be so stupid? I'm sorry..


----------



## iamverysmart (Jan 26, 2009)

A nice review BUT, one major BUT, the use of old outdated drivers?


> NVIDIA: ForceWare 177.83, GTX 285 & GTX 295: 181.20
> ATI: Catalyst 8.10


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 26, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Wow, excellent review again Wiz.  I'm surprised to see such good results.  Wonder what a SLI offering could bring.



From what've seen, two of this cards in SLI should beat just about any other 2 GPU configuration currently available 

Oh, and btw, thanks for the review W1zz, it helped me decide on my current card


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2009)

15th Warlock said:


> From what've seen, two of this cards in SLI should beat just about any other 2 GPU configuration currently available
> 
> Oh, and btw, thanks for the review W1zz, it helped me decide on my current card



what did you have previously?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> what did you have previously?



A Radeon HD3850 AGP, now I use it on my HTPC, it's a very good card too


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2009)

15th Warlock said:


> From what've seen, two of this cards in SLI should beat just about any other 2 GPU configuration currently available
> 
> Oh, and btw, thanks for the review W1zz, it helped me decide on my current card



what did you have previously?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> what did you have previously?



Hmmm? That's weird, I thought I answered that on my previous post?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2009)

iamverysmart said:


> A nice review BUT, one major BUT, the use of old outdated drivers?



1st release drivers for a new product are not very good, gotta wait for awhile, that's why he was running known good drivers for the testing.

btw Warlock, I would assume its a Major Jump, glad you didn't go with the 280 because i think that's getting phased out in lieu of the 285, also it allows for a little more headroom due to drawing a little less power.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 26, 2009)

OBR said:


> This test is about nothing ... totally shit
> 
> Dual Core very very underscore 4870 X2, resolution 1024x768? Fot today cards?
> Where is 2560x1600, this test is only for children ... learn on real wesites how are GFX review made.



Your manners are as bad as your English. It says you are in Czechia.... 

W1zzard does good reviews and asks for nothing in return..... you should treat him with respect because this is his website/forum.


----------



## iamverysmart (Jan 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> 1st release drivers for a new product are not very good, gotta wait for awhile, that's why he was running known good drivers for the testing.


"known good drivers"??? What? The reason why new drivers are released, is to fix bugs and to improve performance where possible. Both ATI and NVIDIA cards have performance gains with the newest drivers. You can easily see how the perception of the performance is flawed. The 4870x2 and GTX285 offer the same performance? That is just 

Also the use of the older hardware looks like it would be limiting scores as well.


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have this card for some days now. I recomment it to whoever has a 8-9 series geforce card ... the perfomance gains are amazing - Especially in very demanding games ( like Crysis )


----------

